# Transportation to Thailand



## Steve Douglas BZ (Dec 3, 2014)

Will be moving to Krabi Provence in May & can afford to live there but airfare from the States may be a problem. Can anyone direct me to a bulk or container shipping line where I can wash dishes, clean up, load/unload cargo, etc., for a free fare?


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

This may be a question/remark that more people would like to ask: If an airfare is too much for your budget, is it a smart idea to make this move?


----------



## Sawasdeekrap (Dec 28, 2014)

Only at an airport you get a 30day tourist visa. On all other entry points you'll get a 14day visa. Will that be sufficient then?


----------

